# AS-EQ1 SubEQ function in 2 Channel audio setup.



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,
I am considering purchasing the AS-EQ1. I have a relatively complete understanding of setup and the performance improvement the AS-EQ1 will provide in my Home theater setup. I am a wondering though if a second one in could function in the following situation.

I have a Peachtree Audio Decco running as a preamp feeding a Sumo Andromeda III power amp from its stereo pre-outs. The Sumo is powering a set of AV123 Strata Minis. The Strata Minis are a 4 way speaker that can accept high level in to feed the powered 8 inch woofers or can be fed from sub/stereo pre-outs.

In my listening room I get resonances from the powered woofers. Would the AS-EQ1 function properly if It was somehow in the signal chain between the preamp and the woofers? I am worried that I only have one set of pre-outs to feed the power amp and the AS-EQ1.

I would appreciate any feedback if you guys think this product would work well in this situation or if another product would. If you feel this is exactly what the AS-EQ1 was designed to do, I would appreciate some setup help and the best way to do it.

Thanks.

I have also sent an email directly to SVSound's tech support asking the same question.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

loc4me said:


> Hi,
> I am considering purchasing the AS-EQ1. I have a relatively complete understanding of setup and the performance improvement the AS-EQ1 will provide in my Home theater setup. I am a wondering though if a second one in could function in the following situation.
> 
> I have a Peachtree Audio Decco running as a preamp feeding a Sumo Andromeda III power amp from its stereo pre-outs. The Sumo is powering a set of AV123 Strata Minis. The Strata Minis are a 4 way speaker that can accept high level in to feed the powered 8 inch woofers or can be fed from sub/stereo pre-outs.
> ...


I'll answer your note here, and then send a dup from Tech Support to close the loop there. 

The AS-EQ1 can be used in this application - send the L pre-out to Sub A input and the R pre-out to Sub B input, and then direct the Sub A/B outputs to their respective speaker inputs. 

The AS-EQ1 will detect both the electric/acoustic high pass (where the woofers roll-off down deep) and electric low pass (from the active crossover and or internal low pass in the powered amp). In essence, it will treat your powered woofer section as two discreet subwoofers, each with its own amp. 

The only caveat is the fixed latency in the AS-EQ1, which is 7.5 ms. So in order to keep your powered woofers in phase with the remainder of your speakers, the feed to the loudspeaker amp must be delayed 7.5 ms. This can be accomplished with a digital delay device (such as a Behringer DCX2496 or equivalent). Unless you are willing to delay the loudspeaker feed by 7.5 ms, I don't recommend using the AS-EQ1 in a stereo application.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

I want to clarify the difference between the AS-EQ1 electrical latency and the distance value it generates for input into the AVR or pre/pro, because the two values are not the same. 

The AS-EQ1 will measure the amount of time it takes for the subwoofer ping to reach the mic. It will then convert that time value into a distance value for the user to input into the AVR. This is done with a standard conversion value using the speed of sound at sea level (1125 ft/sec). So if the AS-EQ1 measures a total delay of say 13 ms between the subwoofer ping and the sound actually reaching the mic, that will equate to an 14.6 foot distance value to input into the AVR.

The actual _electrical latency_ of the AS-EQ1 is 7.5 ms, which equates to an 8.4 foot distance value. The two numbers are not the same and are not interchangeable. So for the 2-channel user who does not own a surround sound processor with distance values and who actually needs to _delay_ the amp feed to his loudspeakers, he should input 7.5 ms into the delay device.

This assumes the subwoofer and the loudspeakers are in the same plane and are the same distance to the listening position. If the subwoofer is closer or farther than the speakers, provide us with the distance differential, and we can calculate the exact delay value to input into your delay device for 2-channel applications.


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Ed,
Thanks very much for the clear explanation of how the AS-EQ1 will function in this situation. It is clear to me that the AS-EQ1 will work perfectly in my home theater. I will be purchasing one for that system. I am still looking for a viable solution for my two channel system.

Thanks again for the detailed response.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

You are most welcome. As an aside, any EQ device will introduce some amount of latency, so you are better off EQ'ing the entire loudspeaker rather than just one driver and only a portion of the operating bandwidth. Then any latency becomes a non-issue. Something like the stand-alone Audyssey Sound Equalizer would be a suitable device for your application.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Ed for a very informative couple of posts. These posts should be put on your web site IMO, they will answer this question for thousands of 2ch enthusiasts around the globe.


----------

